# We got a place for Dust collection



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nathan gave us a sub category for Dust Collection so I hope this works. Thanks Nathan


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Great :thumbsup: Will old DC threads be moved or do we start it from here?


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

So how is that?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

joasis said:


> So how is that?


Huh?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good Question*



Longknife said:


> Great :thumbsup: Will old DC threads be moved or do we start it from here?


When I searched my name, woodnthings, and dust collection I got 31 threads and I know there are some more. What will happen to the old threads? :blink: bill


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

rrbrown said:


> Huh?


Short answer to the post directly above. I moved some of the posts I saw, and if I get a few minutes, I will populate this with the rest if them.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> When I searched my name, woodnthings, and dust collection I got 31 threads and I know there are some more. What will happen to the old threads? :blink: bill


We will try to move them.....:thumbsup:


----------

